# Ecran externe sur Imac G3



## arinsal01 (1 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,

Malgré diverses recherches sur le net, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon "problème".
Je souhaiterai pouvoir désactiver l'écran de mon Imac G3 sous OS X 10.4.11 au profit de mon écran externe.
Actuellement, j'ai le double affichage, ce qui ne présente aucun intérêt.
J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas si "simple" que sur Windows, mais il doit forcément y avoir une solution à un "problème" aussi basique.
D'avance, un grand merci pour vos conseils.
Cdt
Jmarc


----------



## iMacounet (2 Avril 2010)

C'est soit le mode recopie d'ecran, soit rien. La carte graphique d'un G3 ne gère pas le mode bureau etendu ou desactiver l'ecran du G3.


----------



## arinsal01 (2 Avril 2010)

Et bien comme cela, c'est clair.....

J'ai du mal à comprendre comment Apple a pu faire une telle impasse.
Certes, le G3 est ancien, d'un point de vue purement informatique, mais fin 1990, début 2000, ce n'était quand même pas la préhistoire...quand du coté de chez Bill GATES ce point est "résolu" depuis belle lurette.

Du coup, si mon écran me lâche, pourrais-je quand même continuer avec l'externe.
A mons sens, oui, mais je préfère m'en assurer.


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2010)

arinsal01 a dit:


> Et bien comme cela, c'est clair.....
> 
> J'ai du mal à comprendre comment Apple a pu faire une telle impasse.
> Certes, le G3 est ancien, d'un point de vue purement informatique, mais fin 1990, début 2000, ce n'était quand même pas la préhistoire...quand du coté de chez Bill GATES ce point est "résolu" depuis belle lurette.
> ...



A l'époque c'était plutôt prévu pour l'utiliser avec un rétro


----------



## arinsal01 (2 Avril 2010)

C'est pas beau de vieillir dans le monde informatique....

Bon, blague à part, si mon écran principal venait à lâcher, est-ce que je pourrais toujours utiliser mon G3 avec un écran externe, où la carte vidéo "impose" t-elle un écran principal actif pour pouvoir "recopier" sur un externe?

D'avance, merci pour cette précision.


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2010)

arinsal01 a dit:


> C'est pas beau de vieillir dans le monde informatique....
> 
> Bon, blague à part, si mon écran principal venait à lâcher, est-ce que je pourrais toujours utiliser mon G3 avec un écran externe, où la carte vidéo "impose" t-elle un écran principal actif pour pouvoir "recopier" sur un externe?
> 
> D'avance, merci pour cette précision.



Non c'est de la recopie vidéo, c'est la Rage 128 qui gère ça, que l'écran interne marche ou pas. La sortie VGA fonctionnera encore.


----------



## arinsal01 (3 Avril 2010)

Enfin une bonne nouvelle...
Merci


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2010)

arinsal01 a dit:


> Enfin une bonne nouvelle...
> Merci



Par contre si la Rage 128 lâche, là y a plus rien. Ou changement de carte m!re obligatoire ...


----------



## arinsal01 (6 Avril 2010)

oups....

On serre le fesses


----------

